# Am I just a cranky old lady?



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Why do some designers, and ads for patterns call them 'One Skein Projects' without saying what size skein? You have to look at the item to figure out whether they mean a 1 pound skein, or a 12/14 oz (remember when they were 16 oz?). The better ones give you the yardage needed, but not always. 

Guess I'm just cranky today.

I usually want to use something from my stash, so don't have access to the label of yarn called for. Yes, I could Google it, but that takes time. (Grumble)


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

No - I think you're right. It would make things so simple if a few small details were added re the one skein WONDERS.

shelia
nc


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree. The yardage should be given. But just google the yarn that is asked for and you can easily find all the info you need. Including the yardage.



Jacquie said:


> Why do some designers, and ads for patterns call them 'One Skein Projects' without saying what size skein? You have to look at the item to figure out whether they mean a 1 pound skein, or a 12/14 oz (remember when they were 16 oz?). The better ones give you the yardage needed, but not always.
> 
> Guess I'm just cranky today.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Don't blame you. You have a reason to be cranky.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that's not being cranky, that's asking the designer to give proper details.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

As a UK member I have no idea what size a skein is. Most yarn in the UK is sold by weight, although there is now yardage information on the label.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Don't blame you. You have a reason to be cranky.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Move over cranky, I am right there with you only maybe crankier


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes you are! hahhahahha

But I do agree. Sometimes writers of patterns think you are a mind reader.... you can quote me on that!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Well if you're a cranky old lady, so am I!!!! It REALLY annoys me when they do that. I agree, you can google it but...........REALLY??????


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Move over cranky, I am right there with you only maybe crankier


and i'm not only cranky about it; i'm hoppin' mad!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

You are not cranky. But, I think that your comment is valid. No two skeins are the same size. Knowing how many yards are needed would be helpful.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope your day gets better and you are feeling upbeat again. I'm sure we all have these moments. Big Hug to you.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd like pattern sites to state the size(s) the pattern makes. I'm plus-sized, and hate to have to download a pattern only to find out it is too small for me. At least I have only tried this with free patterns---would be really upset to pay for one and find I can't use it!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think you're cranky at all. And if you are, then I am too today!

Last night I looked at patterns for slippers and found one I really wanted to make on Ravelry. It says on the Ravelry summary page unisex sizes S-L. Not real specific on that. 

So I bought the pattern. The smallest size in the pattern says it's for a 7-9. I wear a size 6. So now I have a purchased pattern that I am having to adjust to make a smaller size than the smallest size listed. 

Frustrated here too! :evil:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I have stopped looking at weights and look for yards on the yarn labels and patterns anymore so I can use the yarns I already have. I'm trying not to buy more yarns.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> As a UK member I have no idea what size a skein is. Most yarn in the UK is sold by weight, although there is now yardage information on the label.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

All skiens whether in the US or UK are sold by weight, yards, or meters. A skien is just a term for a ball of yarn. A hank is unwound yarn. A skien can come in different sizes, depending on the manufacture.



ifangoch said:


> As a UK member I have no idea what size a skein is. Most yarn in the UK is sold by weight, although there is now yardage information on the label.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

There's a definite difference between being a cranky old lady and being a justified cranky old lady. Designers need to get a clue that their customers aren't going to duplicate their designs right down to the yarn brand and color.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

We can start with KP designers. I know they will listen and perhaps pass our concerns onto designers they know. 

There is always a way to ask questions of the designer as well. I have had good luck asking questions through Ravelry. I usually get a response in a day or so, especially if you are looking for more information before purchasing their pattern.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> All skiens whether in the US or UK are sold by weight, yards, or meters. A skien is just a term for a ball of yarn. A hank is unwound yarn. A skien can come in different sizes, depending on the manufacture.


Thanks Linda6885. I never realised that a skein was just a ball of yarn. I agree that saying something takes one skein is not helpful at all.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have the same complaint! Just ask hubby!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> There's a definite difference between being a cranky old lady and being a justified cranky old lady. Designers need to get a clue that their customers aren't going to duplicate their designs right down to the yarn brand and color.


I am cranky with you. I always want to know the yardage because I am always using stash yarns. I think some designers (not all ) are just to lazy to do the math themselves. It not hard to figure out and the little bit of "customer service" to those purchasing the patterns would go a long way. Word of mouth about easy to knit patterns and great instructions goes a long way.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

You are definitely right and not cranky!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm cranky about that, too, because I have to use up some of my stash so I can buy more. Lol. 
Another thing that bugs me is not giving the number of stitches in the pattern repeat so I can enlarge or reduce the pattern, depending on the yarn I choose. 
Cranky, cranky...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

As a designer I feel your pain. But the plain fact is some skeins just don't have yardage on the ball band lol!

I've been working on a bear recently that will use just one skein of yarn/98 yards and I've had to try about 5 different brands to get it right.

If manufacturers put the yardage on the ball band it would make life so much easier


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Instead of adjusting the size just use a size smaller needle. My mum is making herself some socks but they are too big for her and she is using a size smaller needle and they have come up smaller. So try that! My mum is 90.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> As a UK member I have no idea what size a skein is. Most yarn in the UK is sold by weight, although there is now yardage information on the label.


Our yarn is sold by weight and only sometimes is the length added. Yarn is again being sold in hanks and that makes double work as well. Even if we get information of length, it is in metres, not yards, so if the pattern comes from America it means I have to get a conversion chart. Maybe we could lobby for uniform information all over the world.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Not crabby! What makes me made like you said we get less yarn in the skein and its more money!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

i can get cranky and I'm as old as dirt also. These guys need to listen to us and make things clearer.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> All skiens whether in the US or UK are sold by weight, yards, or meters. A skien is just a term for a ball of yarn. A hank is unwound yarn. A skien can come in different sizes, depending on the manufacture.


In the UK a skein is usually a smaller version of a hank. Both are unwound - just loosly coiled. The yarn wound in an oblong shape is just known as a 'ball'.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

yardage means more to me too!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> Thanks Linda6885. I never realised that a skein was just a ball of yarn. I agree that saying something takes one skein is not helpful at all.


Yes I agree, I went into the market and picked up a couple of balls and it was not until I got home I realised they were only 50g balls ( they were really fluffed up and looked like 100gs) well; working on the one skein option these balls were "one skein"
Some wool balls ( I think for toy making) are only 25 g!!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Another pet peeve of mine is, when I want to download a very simple pattern, that it is 10 or more pages long. These are mostly what I would call "private" patterns; however, I don't need it triple-spaced or to have other comments between lines of the directions. When I find a pattern like this, even tho I really want it, I'm apt to just skip it. Takes too much paper!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Camping Granny said:


> I'd like pattern sites to state the size(s) the pattern makes. I'm plus-sized, and hate to have to download a pattern only to find out it is too small for me. At least I have only tried this with free patterns---would be really upset to pay for one and find I can't use it!


That keeps me from purchasing patterns also. Magazine and book patterns seem to be better about providing that info up front.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

agree


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaFran said:


> I don't need it triple-spaced or to have other comments between lines of the directions. When I find a pattern like this, even tho I really want it, I'm apt to just skip it. Takes too much paper!


I copy and paste these patterns then delete the parts I don't want. Doesn't take long if you really like it.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I am 74 and earned the right to be cranky. Lets be proud that we will complain when yarn companies/patterns are not fully explanatory. I guess we all have things that bother us most. One thing for me is yarn amounts given in grams. Or patterns that don't state just how much yarn is needed. 

I do have a book on "Crochet One-skein wonders" by Durant and Eckman which gives amounts on each project.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't get too bent out of shape about it. I just realize that "doing some research" is just part of the process of knitting. Whether it is a free or purchased pattern, i know I will have to look up the yarn, yardage and fiber type to find something comparable... Just part of doing business (knitting), same as making sure you have the right size needle, stitch markers, and anything else you might need for the project.

In a perfect world, every designer would read my mind and include every detail I might be interested in. In that same perfect world, my kids would rinse their dishes and put them in the dishwasher AND someone would figure out a way to package meat so that it does not leak on the other items in my shopping bag. 

I stopped wishing people would read my mind and that we lived in a perfect world and now just put on my big girl panties and "go with the flow".


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Jacquie said:


> Why do some designers, and ads for patterns call them 'One Skein Projects' without saying what size skein? You have to look at the item to figure out whether they mean a 1 pound skein, or a 12/14 oz (remember when they were 16 oz?). The better ones give you the yardage needed, but not always.
> 
> Guess I'm just cranky today.
> 
> I usually want to use something from my stash, so don't have access to the label of yarn called for. Yes, I could Google it, but that takes time. (Grumble)


Then count me in! I agree!


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am with you, I bought some yarn on line that was suppose to be 6 oz skeins, when I got them they were 3 oz skeins, so now I have to order more. Not only the maker of pattern but the company's should be clearer. I am hoping mad and more then cranky.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

It's like having a recipe that does not tell you what size pan or oven temp or how long to bake something.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Shall we start a "CRANKY" club? I will sign up.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Another problem occurs if the yarn called for is now discontinued with only the one listed on the pattern. I always try to look up the yarn for the pertinent info and put it with the pattern so I know what to search for in my stash when I'm ready to knit. If the yarn isn't available for purchase, it is a guessing game unless the pattern happens to have more info listed such as WPI or if more than one weight is listed to be used.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

No, not at all cranky. You and I feel the very sae about this. Full disclosure is essential to making wise decisions. Could it be that you are being urged to use a specific yarn rather than a yarn you prefer from you stash?


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

If you are: then I most certainly am. What is it with designers. Do they want to sell their patterns? Or not? A little bit of information goes rather a long way in building faith and trust! Sigh. 

I'll sign on to any club for Grumpy Old Women..... in fact I have a degree, er no a Phd in it.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

ifangoch said:


> Thanks Linda6885. I never realised that a skein was just a ball of yarn. I agree that saying something takes one skein is not helpful at all.


I never realised that either, a skein to me is what Americans call a hank.
Also, wherever I've lived in the UK, we've always referred to 'wool' whatever the fibre content. Similarly we still say 'wool shop' rather than 'yarn store', though obviously 'yarn' is much more accurate!

:thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a cranky old lady, just ask my Hubbie and family; BUT I hate when it says "One Skein Projects" only to find that they all require a One Pound skein, which is roughly equivalent to 3 - 4 smaller skeins of yarn. All yarns have different yardages, even within the same type of yarn such as Caron Simply Soft. Their variegated yarn is 4 oz/113.4 g with 208 yards/190 m; and their solid color is 6 oz/170 g with 315 yards/288 m.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Brabant said:


> If you are: then I most certainly am. What is it with designers. Do they want to sell their patterns? Or not? A little bit of information goes rather a long way in building faith and trust! Sigh.
> 
> I'll sign on to any club for Grumpy Old Women..... in fact I have a degree, er no a Phd in it.


Too funny! Where do I sign up?😬


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are not a cranky lady. Skein size varies. The yardage or ounces need to be included.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

SO much easier if they gave the yardage needed.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

gigi 722 said:


> SO much easier if they gave the yardage needed.


Agreed!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is a vexing problem! I find this is also true of some of the on-line yarn sites.... 

This won't solve the problem but ..... There is a tool called a McMorran Balance that I had purchased for weaving and spinning and it is wonderful AFTER you have the yarn...... So great for leftovers...... Where you put a piece of he yarn on a little arm and start trimming until it balances exactly. Measure that piece and multiply by 100 (?) and you have the yardage in a particular weight. I also have a very accurate kitchen scale and can then figure out my leftover yardage....... My next tool purchase will be a yardage counter so that I can just run the yarn through I as I wind it on the ball winder and tag the ball with exact yardage.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree :thumbup:


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

But I do agree. Sometimes writers of patterns think you are a mind reader.... you can quote me on that!

[/quote]

IMHO. Some designers assume way too much. I would rather have too much information, than have a lot of unanswered questions. I would like them to let me know for instance the type of cast on they used, which increase, etc. Then I can decide to use it or something different. Just let me know what you had in mind when you created the pattern. Sorry about the ranting. Happens a lot. Not the ranting, but pattern questions.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree with "Cranky"!! I prefer to use my skeins by weight (yes, I remember when Red Heart came in 8 & 16 oz. skeins) rather than yardage. I picture myself pulling out my tape measure to get enough yarn and this huge pile of yarn. I zone out when someone starts talking about the yardage of a skein-give me the weight, THEN I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think we are all wanting exact parameters for just how much yarn are we going to need for the project... the good patterns give that information... I was on a site yesterday and the hook size was in 'mm' and the yardage was never given for how much we need... since it was crochet I had to write the blogger what terms was she using... she is in the USA and is using US terms... I wanted to say.. then why don't you give us the US hook size...LOL I had to look it up.. no biggie but a pain... then the yarn was just the brand!!! no amounts, no weight. I had to compare the brand she gave to the hook size given and how many stitches per inch... because that brand of yarn comes in all weights I couldn't do a quick search... all so flippen frustrating just for a stupid hat!!!!! LOL


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I usually look for the yardage to help me determine what I need.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Go ahead and grumble because that is annoying. I always want to know the weight, gauge and yardage for a pattern and I find not all people give these details!!
Sending you a smile, though! :-D


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

If the writer of a pattern fudges on the amount off yarn needed, she 
1. entices you to get her pattern ($$?)
2. seduces you (on behalf of the yarn source?) to buy a little more than you need.

Do these thoughts sound to you like those of another cranky and suspicious old lady? So be it!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll join the cranky group too!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I agree. The yardage should be given. But just google the yarn that is asked for and you can easily find all the info you need. Including the yardage.


I find I can find my yardage answers quicker by using Ravelry, clicking on the "yarn" tab and searching the yarn. Gives all the information needed, weight, content and yardage/meterage as well as oz/gm.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I totally agree with this and I'm not cranky today. Yesterday was another story. I have made several "one skein" items only to barely have enough yarn to finish or am short by about 3 yards. Drives me into a total crank-down! :thumbdown:


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

as has already been said.Here in gb we buy our yarn by weight.L would like to see needle sizes on patterns even if they are US sizes.We could then have a good idea of what type of yarn to buy.It's good to have a moan now and again.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I totally agree; they need to put yardage info on every pattern. I can't stand it when they just say how many ounces to use; that can be a big variable, depending on what size yarn you use, what type it is, etc. When they don't put the yardage on a pattern it is very frustrating to me! :?


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think you are cranky, but cranky is good! When I'm nice too long, I get a headache lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One skein usually refers to a 3-4 oz skein. But most patterns will tell you the yarn and its size. We also have general information in the industry that we should all have in our files or know where to look it up. This information will give you general yardage/weight and needle size of a given yarn weight. For example it is not outrageous to assume that a skein of sock yarn will give you either 400+ yds/100 grams or 200-250 yds/50 grams. Same for all yarns. 

But I will agree there are times when I like to see what the expected sizing is, even of a scarf or shawl.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd say if you're cranky -- you're in good company (count me in the group)


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

A long time ago I wrote a review of the one skein books and started out by saying that using the words one skein' is meaningless since the amount of yarn/yardage per skein varies even within similar types. It's frustrating to have to do an extra research step before knowing if what you have in your stash is sufficient. I suspect there are plenty of cranky old ladies around on this issue!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> That keeps me from purchasing patterns also. Magazine and book patterns seem to be better about providing that info up front.


This happened to me yesterday. Found a vest pattern that I really loved. As I read it further and checked the yarn requirements, then vest was only written for a woman's medium. Left that pattern and started searching for another.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Another problem occurs if the yarn called for is now discontinued with only the one listed on the pattern. I always try to look up the yarn for the pertinent info and put it with the pattern so I know what to search for in my stash when I'm ready to knit. If the yarn isn't available for purchase, it is a guessing game unless the pattern happens to have more info listed such as WPI or if more than one weight is listed to be used.


There is a website Yarndex knitting (I think) that lists most of the discontinued yarns with all the information. I use this when using stash yarn for a new project.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> Why do some designers, and ads for patterns call them 'One Skein Projects' without saying what size skein? You have to look at the item to figure out whether they mean a 1 pound skein, or a 12/14 oz (remember when they were 16 oz?). The better ones give you the yardage needed, but not always.
> 
> Guess I'm just cranky today.
> 
> I usually want to use something from my stash, so don't have access to the label of yarn called for. Yes, I could Google it, but that takes time. (Grumble)


I agree! They should give the weight of the yarn used and the amount needed to finish the project, than give the name of the yarn they used in that order. After all not all yarns are available forever.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

It's the same here.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I HAVE A LOTE OF YARN LEFT TO ME BY MY MOTHER. IT IS VERY FINE 2 PLY - I WAS THINKING PERHAPS I COULD DOUBLE IT the WEIGHT IS GIVEN - I LOOK AT IT AND CAN USUALLY TELL HOW MUCH IS IN A SKEIN. 

DON'TUSE HOMESPUN IF YOU ARE A BEGINNING KNITTER!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yes, this industry has become more and more diverse but always has been international and everyone brings their own "standards" to the plate. So we battle on. I go by yardage and category of yarn, exp fingering. I also have been known to take out a yard stick and measure yarns, mostly when they are recycled, or from an estate sale where the labels were removed or when the manufacturer doesn't see fit to give the yardage or meterage (is that a word?). But like the mail carrier, I will go forward in rain, sleet or snow, as long as I can knit.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

Love your reply. I too have done all those crafts in my 80 years. Started knitting when I was 9 yrs. old. Usually stop knitting as the weather warms and go n to something else. Whatever is in my basket that appeals that day!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

When it comes to knitting, I don't think there is anything that stresses me out more and makes me cranky than seeing that ball of yarn disappearing faster than expected and the anxiety of wondering if I will be able to make it to the end of the project without running out.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

No, I think you bring up a good point, you are not just being cranky. I always think of yarn weight in terms of yarn thickness. Like fingering, lace, worsted etc... I would find that and the yardage amount the most helpful information in knitting a '"one skien" project.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

no details are added...like yardage required...because they want you to use the yarn they designed the pattern for.....there's a simple fix for this situation, go on ravelry and look up the yarn mentioned...now you know the weight and the required yardage...this is almost foolproof...but there have been occasions where i really needed more yarn...
julie


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I actually found a pattern yesterday that said it was a one 7 oz. skein scarf pattern. I thought to myself, at last someone was smart enough to list the pattern with the ounces needed for the one skein pattern. Kind of made my day yesterday.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree and will grumble right along with you.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

We've earned the grumbles if we're old ladies and I am. I always say that the grey in my hair are battle ribbons.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> I don't think you're cranky at all. And if you are, then I am too today!
> 
> Last night I looked at patterns for slippers and found one I really wanted to make on Ravelry. It says on the Ravelry summary page unisex sizes S-L. Not real specific on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

You aren't cranky you are right.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> I don't think you're cranky at all. And if you are, then I am too today!
> 
> Last night I looked at patterns for slippers and found one I really wanted to make on Ravelry. It says on the Ravelry summary page unisex sizes S-L. Not real specific on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

When customers in my wool shop want to change the wool they use for a different brand from the one the pattern states, I always do a yardage comparison. 
This makes sure they don`t run out on the last lap.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

No, you are not cranky, just practical and being prepared. Why start something you can't finish because you don't have the required amount of yarn? Unless that gives you a reason to add to your stash.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

In fact, IMHO, if the pattern sold, you have all the right to grumble.
But if it's free, don't look a gift horse in the mouth, as you already get more than you pay for as it is.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I was sent an email link to 'One Skein' makes, as has been stated before in UK our yarn is sold by thickness ply and grams. I clicked on the link to see what I would get for 'one skein' - a babies' blanket - WOW! The yarn advertised is unavailable to me in the UK so I looked into the ply for an alternative. Luckily it gave the needle size in metric so I had an idea - looked up the yarn and the site gave weight in ounces (16) so a 1 pound ball which is the equivalent of 5 x 100g balls to make the blanket. Not cheap but cheaper than shipping the correct yarn from the USA. 
I'm with Amyknits - I realise this is never going to be a perfect world but with a little give and take will go with the flow. My Granny always said there is no such thing as a problem - only a solution that hasn't been found yet!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You are not at all cranky. You're just thinking common sense. I agree about having the yardage listed on the label. I found this helps me when I design my own patterns. I not only list the weight of the skein on my pattern sheet, but I do include the yardage of the yarn if it is listed. If using another brand, knowing the yardage is a big help in knowing exactly how much yarn would be needed.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

It would seriously kill them to say something on the order of, 'Takes one skein of (name of yarn) or x yards of any x weight yarn.' Lack of attention to details.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

yanagi said:


> It would seriously kill them to say something on the order of, 'Takes one skein of (name of yarn) or x yards of any x weight yarn.' Lack of attention to details.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL Jacquie - crank on. I just bought some yarn on the internet that was a real good price, never thinking about checking the yardage. Wow, I never saw such small skeins in my life!! Live and learn...


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, being a designer, and trying to take this into account, with all my recent patterns I have started to add the yardage, as well as the amount of balls required. One of my patterns required xx amount of yardage (which I stipulated in the pattern), however I did get an email from a buyer, just letting me know they did not have enough yarn!!! I know this was correct because for that particular size I tested the pattern myself and can guarantee I had a little yarn leftover. Not too sure what happened or how to overcome this problem. I do think sometimes it depends on the yarn and if you are a loose knitter or a tight knitter, or if in fact the yardage on the label is correct!!. I would really like to know if people would prefer to have a ball left over, rather than run out, I have had some feedback saying the pattern only required say 3 balls and not the stated 4 balls. Lastly you are not being grumpy, I too am frustrated. Any feedback welcomed.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

When a designer offers a free pattern, I feel that I can do a bit of research and determine the yardage. I am 65 and do have my cranky days as well, but am trying to look at both sides of the coin.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

katyas01 said:


> When a designer offers a free pattern, I feel that I can do a bit of research and determine the yardage. I am 65 and do have my cranky days as well, but am trying to look at both sides of the coin.


It's not a bad idea to look at both sides. You'd be surprised at what you see or learn sometimes!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

katyas01 said:


> When a designer offers a free pattern, I feel that I can do a bit of research and determine the yardage. I am 65 and do have my cranky days as well, but am trying to look at both sides of the coin.


a free pattern, maybe

but a purchased pattern should have more details. I don't know if I will ever be able to buy the yarn stipulated in a pattern as I have so much yarn here already, so I need to know how to use what I already have, so yardage is important, as well as gauge


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

oge designs said:


> Hi, being a designer, and trying to take this into account, with all my recent patterns I have started to add the yardage, as well as the amount of balls required. One of my patterns required xx amount of yardage (which I stipulated in the pattern), however I did get an email from a buyer, just letting me know they did not have enough yarn!!! I know this was correct because for that particular size I tested the pattern myself and can guarantee I had a little yarn leftover. Not too sure what happened or how to overcome this problem. I do think sometimes it depends on the yarn and if you are a loose knitter or a tight knitter, or if in fact the yardage on the label is correct!!. I would really like to know if people would prefer to have a ball left over, rather than run out, I have had some feedback saying the pattern only required say 3 balls and not the stated 4 balls. Lastly you are not being grumpy, I too am frustrated. Any feedback welcomed.


Sometimes, I think, the knitter gets a gauge that is 'close enough' and winds up using either more or less yarn than specified.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Like most of you, I try to use my stash and rarely ever buy the exact yarn specified as it's more expensive than I usually pay. If you can look up the yarn specified and find yarn weight and yardage per skein, no problem, but often it's up to you to search as it's not given with the pattern. When I get a pattern, I try to look that info up immediately and put it with the pattern as I may not get to the knitting for a year and by that time the yarn could be discontinued. 

My complaint is about patterns - and I'm referring to ones I pay for - which state they are written and charted. This is not meant to start the "I love (fill in the blank with which ever you prefer) - my preference is written. Most of the patterns from Annie's never specify and you have to write to ask and I bought one from Ravelry where it was listed as written and charted. The first 4 rows were written and after that it was charted which was extremely frustrating to me. Again, this is my preference and not meant to start another discussion on which is better.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Hi, being a designer, and trying to take this into account, with all my recent patterns I have started to add the yardage, as well as the amount of balls required. One of my patterns required xx amount of yardage (which I stipulated in the pattern), however I did get an email from a buyer, just letting me know they did not have enough yarn!!! I know this was correct because for that particular size I tested the pattern myself and can guarantee I had a little yarn leftover. Not too sure what happened or how to overcome this problem. I do think sometimes it depends on the yarn and if you are a loose knitter or a tight knitter, or if in fact the yardage on the label is correct!!. I would really like to know if people would prefer to have a ball left over, rather than run out, I have had some feedback saying the pattern only required say 3 balls and not the stated 4 balls. Lastly you are not being grumpy, I too am frustrated. Any feedback welcomed.


At least you try! That is all anyone can ask for.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> As a UK member I have no idea what size a skein is. Most yarn in the UK is sold by weight, although there is now yardage information on the label.


First of all, I agree whole-heartedly with Jacquie!
Yarn in the US is also sold by weight. Yarn labels usually contain yardage as well. To me, it's essential to know the number of yards in a skein of yarn. It's how I know how much yarn to buy. Most patterns also include yardage except those written or published by a yarn distributor. More people use a yarn other than that used by the designer, which makes yardage the more important information.
A skein is a "ball" of yarn that can be any weight. Skeins are wound, ready to knit from. They do have some standard sizes, but vary with the distributer and the price and kind of yarn. 50 & 100g skeins are usual, with less expensive yarns seldom in a skein less than 100g. Yarn shops as opposed to department and craft/hobby stores more often have more yarn in 50g skeins. 
The less expensive and most used yarns come in heavier skeins with 6oz and 7oz being common. There are even larger skeins from 12 to 16 oz. usually, the 12-16oz yarns are usually the least expensive. 
When a particular kind of yarn has both solid and multi colors available, the multi colors come in lighter weight skeins and therefore have less yarn per skein so you supposedly don't realize that multi colors are more expensive than solid colors. 
More expensive yarns often come in "hanks" that must be wound into balls/cakes before use. The hanks are usually 100g of yarn.
Worsted yarns in 100g skeins/hanks usually have a little over 200 yards, depending on the yarn. Bulky yarn has about half that amount. 
Having the length of a yarn on a label makes it infinitely easier to substitute yarns. There isn't a question of whether the balls of yarn needed for the pattern are 50g, 100g, or 6oz skeins. You may have to Google, Bing or Ravel to find the yarns so you can calculate the conversions, but that's part of knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm with you Jacquie! I've often wondered what yardage was needed as all skeins are not equal. Glad you asked, now we'll wait for answers.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> As a UK member I have no idea what size a skein is. Most yarn in the UK is sold by weight, although there is now yardage information on the label.


A skein is just a unit to sell yarn. Just as a ball or hank is. 
It could be anything from 50 yards to 450 yards. That is what the poster is "cranky" about - and rightly so.
Saying a project may be knit with one skein (or ball or hank) is useless unless you know the yardage for the particular yarn used in a project.


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

Jacquie said:


> Why do some designers, and ads for patterns call them 'One Skein Projects' without saying what size skein? You have to look at the item to figure out whether they mean a 1 pound skein, or a 12/14 oz (remember when they were 16 oz?). The better ones give you the yardage needed, but not always.
> 
> Guess I'm just cranky today.
> 
> I usually want to use something from my stash, so don't have access to the label of yarn called for. Yes, I could Google it, but that takes time. (Grumble)


Since it would hardly inconvenience the writers of "one skein wonders" to note the yardage of the skein they're using, I think it is entirely reasonable to be miffed by this bit of thoughtlessness.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I picture a 2 lbs piece of yarn ... and would prefer knowing that the piece is 20 yards instead of weight.

Cranky? YOU? Nahhhhh.

Inquisitive.

Do I care if a car weighs 1,000 lbs? Or do I purchase a car knowing it gets 1,000 miles per gallon.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> I don't think you're cranky at all. And if you are, then I am too today!
> 
> Last night I looked at patterns for slippers and found one I really wanted to make on Ravelry. It says on the Ravelry summary page unisex sizes S-L. Not real specific on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I was looking at a cute summer sweater pattern that was free---unless you wanted a size other than small! then you had to pay. I thought that just wasn't right.


I've been on that website that only offers one size in each pattern free and then charges for all other sizes. I think it's weird.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

No you are not cranky.So often to be on the safe side with overseas[non Australian] I overbuy and there is only so much room in my stash box


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I'm with you!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Won't using a smaller needle do the trick?


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> Why do some designers, and ads for patterns call them 'One Skein Projects' without saying what size skein? You have to look at the item to figure out whether they mean a 1 pound skein, or a 12/14 oz (remember when they were 16 oz?). The better ones give you the yardage needed, but not always.
> 
> Guess I'm just cranky today.
> 
> I usually want to use something from my stash, so don't have access to the label of yarn called for. Yes, I could Google it, but that takes time. (Grumble)


No your not cranky. It would be best to figure out what skein you are going to use!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> As a UK member I have no idea what size a skein is. Most yarn in the UK is sold by weight, although there is now yardage information on the label.


Nobody knows what size a skein is, until you see the label with weight and yardage. I think most of these patterns, that say "one skein" are promoting a certain yarn, therefore, you have to google that yarn and find out the yardage and weight of the yarn in order to substitute an equivalent. An equivalent yarn's skein may be quite different in yardage.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Not wishing to change the subject but just to put my gripe - I get cranky with the "free" yarn and projects on magazines. They don't give any information re either the amount or content or ply of the yarn - just a small ball with a patterned band. I never knit/crochet the object intended any longer because I always run short a couple of rows before finishing  Also the magazines come cellophane wrapped so that enticing scarf and hat pattern on the front when viewed inside are made from specialised yarn and would cost £85 ($142 US) to make.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Not wishing to change the subject but just to put my gripe - I get cranky with the "free" yarn and projects on magazines. They don't give any information re either the amount or content or ply of the yarn - just a small ball with a patterned band. I never knit/crochet the object intended any longer because I always run short a couple of rows before finishing  Also the magazines come cellophane wrapped so that enticing scarf and hat pattern on the front when viewed inside are made from specialised yarn and would cost £85 ($142 US) to make.


Completely agree! It's the same with the cross stitch freebies - there's never enough thread, it's always unnamed so you can't match it up and the piece of Aida is often too small to frame. Grrrrr!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You don't have to use specialised wool. If you have a good LYS the ladies in the store should be able to give you an alternative wool you can use at a lot lower price. My LYS does that for me as well, but I do choose the wool quoted in the pattern if I can get it.


----------



## ferricsmom (Mar 25, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I don't get too bent out of shape about it. I just realize that "doing some research" is just part of the process of knitting. Whether it is a free or purchased pattern, i know I will have to look up the yarn, yardage and fiber type to find something comparable... Just part of doing business (knitting), same as making sure you have the right size needle, stitch markers, and anything else you might need for the project.
> 
> In a perfect world, every designer would read my mind and include every detail I might be interested in. In that same perfect world, my kids would rinse their dishes and put them in the dishwasher AND someone would figure out a way to package meat so that it does not leak on the other items in my shopping bag.
> 
> I stopped wishing people would read my mind and that we lived in a perfect world and now just put on my big girl panties and "go with the flow".


In your picture, you look young enough for the research needed to easily be done on the computer. I am older than dirt and do not have as much technology background to help me. Wish I did.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree ...... It is just like half gallons of Ice Cream only having 1.75 quarts. About keeping profits up, by misrepresenting product.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ferricsmom said:


> In your picture, you look young enough for the research needed to easily be done on the computer. I am older than dirt and do not have as much technology background to help me. Wish I did.


Looking up a yarn is far easier than logging onto KP and posting a reply.

Simply type the yarn recommended into your chosen search engine (google, yahoo, bing, etc.) and you will have all the information you will need including grams, yards, fiber type, weight, etc.

BTW... I am blonde AND older than the dust dirt is made from! Lol. MY kids tell me I shouldn't be allowed anywhere NEAR a computer! Lol


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

oge designs said:


> Hi, being a designer, and trying to take this into account, with all my recent patterns I have started to add the yardage, as well as the amount of balls required. One of my patterns required xx amount of yardage (which I stipulated in the pattern), however I did get an email from a buyer, just letting me know they did not have enough yarn!!! I know this was correct because for that particular size I tested the pattern myself and can guarantee I had a little yarn leftover. Not too sure what happened or how to overcome this problem. I do think sometimes it depends on the yarn and if you are a loose knitter or a tight knitter, or if in fact the yardage on the label is correct!!. I would really like to know if people would prefer to have a ball left over, rather than run out, I have had some feedback saying the pattern only required say 3 balls and not the stated 4 balls. Lastly you are not being grumpy, I too am frustrated. Any feedback welcomed.


Since I also do my own designing and can estimate what I need based on past uses of the yarn to be used, I do purchase and extra skein just to be sure I have enough. This has proven a few times to be the correct thing to do. Yardage is important to know.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You have a right to be cranky. some of those skeins are only 4 oz. or 1 oz. Who's to know. I think that is cheating. :thumbdown:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: oops, this was in reply to the second message in this thread


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

MrsC said:


> Shall we start a "CRANKY" club? I will sign up.


Count me in. I'm the cranky queen


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

LAURA C:

I'll arm wrestle you for the position!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

LAURA C said:


> Count me in. I'm the cranky queen


Should we vote on how many times we become cranky?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

dmbt said:


> Won't using a smaller needle do the trick?


No! You'll be needing more stitches and rows to adjust the gauge the needles will give you.


----------

